# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  D.Gray Man Manga Coming Out Again!!!

## HI5

After god only knows how many years they finally re-started the series, it's weird, it's tons of info at once, but it's a god damn d.gray man and it's here  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
D.Gray-Man 219 - Read D.Gray-Man 219 Online - Page 1

Protip: best to re-read it from scratch, I could barely keep up with all the stuff that's going on in new chapter... xd

----------


## GalinaBlanca

If you lack the resources to carry out certain tasks, it is wise to hand over to a professional contractor.

----------

